# Halloween Rebus (Pictogram) Puzzles



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Can anyone think of some Halloween Rebus puzzles? I think I've just been thinking too much Halloween and fried some circuits (or I've just got lazy brain), because I'm coming up blank on this.

I was thinking having the puzzles themed around scary movies would be fun. So... um... I guess an easy one would be "Saw" with a picture of a hand saw. A picture of a hand saw and a hand holding up all five fingers could be "Saw V"?

Ugh. Help!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Killer Klowns from Outerspace, pretty easy I don't think I need to tell you what to draw

Jaws: draw a couple skulls and point to the jaw

Dawn of the Dead: pretty obvious what to draw

The Birds: A flock of birds

Bigfoot: A person with one normal and one big foot

Poltergeist: a "pole", "tug" of war and "eyes"


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

You might want to use Google image search for clip art to create these, drawing would slow down the process to a crawl. Hopefully you can use Photoshop or something like it.

28 days later - show a calander with 28 days marked...maybe just show February.

The Decent - A big letter D and a penny

Fade to black - have a card that fades from white to black

The Hills Have Eyes - easy to picture

Event Horizon - have a road going off the "event horizon" with an arrow pointing to it.

The Invisible Man - blank card 

Wolf Creek - is this a horror? it scared the crap outta me.

Silence of the Lambs - A lamb with a rope tied around it's ummmm mouth


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you so much for the ideas!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

llondra said:


> Thank you so much for the ideas!



 I created a few if you want them, if you have any more ideas just ask....today and tomorrow are going to be dull around here.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks so much - I think I am all set now. I also found an image of the M&M's dark movie game and was able to print that to add to the pictogram fun.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, cool never seen the M&M's thing before


----------

